# yml to xml parsing



## abhijeet2021 (Oct 27, 2011)

we got a project in office and now the data is in yaml and we need to convert it to xml for our project. Am not sure if it can be done by some parsing tool. Please guide on this


----------



## Garbage (Oct 27, 2011)

xyx - convert xml to yaml or vice versa


----------



## abhijeet2021 (Oct 28, 2011)

could not understand is it a program i download for use i have already installed the modules mentioned in the website. But i do not find any download link for the program


----------

